# Doe near due has cervical wall protruding from her vulva.



## MitchM (May 31, 2019)

Hello BYHs!
New member, first post, long time lurker.
This will be our first kidding and our oldest doe in right in the due date window.  I haven't seen this before on any forum so I wanted to ask and see if it was normal.  Sometimes our doe will have her vulva spread and it appears that the cervical wall is protruding outside. This has been going on for about a week, tonight it was the most pronounced.  It did start outside the due date window so I don't exactly take it as a sign of labor.  She is also HUGE compared to our other does so she might be carrying a good handful of kids. Maybe that extra pressure is causing this? It does return to normal/comes and goes.  She is not exhibiting the other signs of labor that I have read about so I wanted to know what you all say?

Thanks!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 1, 2019)

Welcome  glad you joined us!  It could be due to the pressure from the kids inside her.  I will tag a few others for their help.

@OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag @Baymule @B&B Happy goats @Mike CHS


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 1, 2019)

I had to go look it up on the internet and read about it....is she peeing ok?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 1, 2019)

I don't  like those situations,  i would clean her backside  and put  her in birthing stall , and keep checking her. 
Please keep us posted and good luck


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 1, 2019)

It's a partial vaginal prolapse and very likely caused, like you think, by internal pressure.  Try to keep it clean...but be gentle...those tissues are delicate.  Some Prep H might help a little.  A vet could stich it closed if she's still a good bit away from her due date - BUT - if so - it's imperative that you be there when she goes into labor. I had it done on a pygmy doe and I ended up snipping the sutures a day before her earliest due date and keeping her in a clean stall.

As her labor begins the tissue should thin out and labor should progress naturally - but again - an attended birth would be best.  Good luck with her!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 1, 2019)

I've never seen that.  I think @frustratedearthmother  gave you very good advice.


----------



## MitchM (Jun 1, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I don't  like those situations,  i would clean her backside  and put  her in birthing stall , and keep checking her.
> Please keep us posted and good luck


We clean her backside daily. If I put her in the birthing stall she would have been there for a week now. Like I said no other signs of labor and we just are now in the window for gestation. What do you mean my those situations?


----------



## MitchM (Jun 1, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> It's a partial vaginal prolapse and very likely caused, like you think, by internal pressure.  Try to keep it clean...but be gentle...those tissues are delicate.  Some Prep H might help a little.  A vet could stich it closed if she's still a good bit away from her due date - BUT - if so - it's imperative that you be there when she goes into labor. I had it done on a pygmy doe and I ended up snipping the sutures a day before her earliest due date and keeping her in a clean stall.
> 
> As her labor begins the tissue should thin out and labor should progress naturally - but again - an attended birth would be best.  Good luck with her!


Thank you! We’ll be with her for sure. She is now in the due date range and should be any time, but will a vet be needed to suture the prolapse after she gives birth?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 1, 2019)

MitchM said:


> We clean her backside daily. If I put her in the birthing stall she would have been there for a week now. Like I said no other signs of labor and we just are now in the window for gestation. What do you mean my those situations?



I ment, that I would put her in the stall today  ...as to" situations" ...I don't  like when a goat or any animal has problems birthing.....as I have had to hold fingers against the area to keep pressure so nonthing  gets pushed out other than a kid ,......wishing you a successful  kidding, and happy you have joined BYH,


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 1, 2019)

By all means, get all your needed supplies into a container, with lid, ready to be grabbed by you.   Include towels, wipes, lubricant, hand wash/sanitizer, extra lights (headlamps are great!)  a lead line, iodine, etc.   Your vets ph # might be good to have handy.  

You say your  "oldest doe"...if she has kidded several times the muscles and cervical/uterine tissue may have stretched & is creating this issue.    Of course, your oldest may only be 3    Just throwing this out there for thought.

Most probably she will kid with just some assistance available.  They are amazing animals and you need to be ready to help, if needed.  Like FEM says, probably several and pressure in there.  And, it's pretty crowded late in pregnancy so even an over full rumen can created extra pressure.  However, if the first out doesn't help with relief, or causes a prolapse, then you have more concerns.

please let us know how it goes.  We all care and learn from each other.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 1, 2019)

MitchM said:


> will a vet be needed to suture the prolapse after she gives birth?


The problem should go away during labor and birth.  Let me repeat "should" go away.  This is not like a prolapsed uterus that is an emergency situation and would have to be replaced after kidding if it came out.  Different situation.

I've dealt with this twice (same doe) and she never had a problem with delivering or after the birth.  The first time we did not suture the vulva - the second time the problem was worse and we did.  She was a small pygmy doe and after those two pregnancies she became a pet - no more breeding for her.  

Several issues while she's still pregnant and prolapsing.  Like I mentioned - the tissue is delicate and is not meant to be outside the body.  It should be kept moist or it may dry out and crack.  The other issue is that besides getting dirty, another goat may step on it or she may turn around and smack it into a post or the side of the barn and cause even more swelling - just not a good situation.  

Does it usually go back in when she's up and around?  If it's staying out all the time I would recommend having your vet evaluate and decide if it needs to be sutured.


----------



## MitchM (Jun 1, 2019)

@frustratedearthmother 
It does go back inside and is inside most of the time. Actually when I notice it the most is when she has her front hooves up and is eating from the feeder. Thanks for all the help guys. We will keep it clean and a close eye on her. She really should be any day now and are all prepped with our kit!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 1, 2019)

MitchM said:


> @frustratedearthmother
> It does go back inside and is inside most of the time. Actually when I notice it the most is when she has her front hooves up and is eating from the feeder. Thanks for all the help guys. We will keep it clean and a close eye on her. She really should be any day now and are all prepped with our kit!




Please let us know how she makes out.....and kid pictures are the best !  Wishing  you both welll


----------



## Baymule (Jun 1, 2019)

I have never seen this, thanks for posting the pictures. I hope all goes well with her and giving birth. Please do let us know how she does.


----------



## MitchM (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi All - update post:
Still no babies, I’m pretty much guessing at the due date. The buck we had come visit was with us for a few weeks. Guess I was just hoping it would be sooner than later give how big she is. Every day we are cleaning her up multiple times and using OB Lube to help her not dry out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## animalmom (Jun 5, 2019)

Please do continue to keep us posted.  Looking forward to baby pictures!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 5, 2019)

thanks for the up date, hope she pops them out with ease


----------



## MitchM (Jun 5, 2019)

Hey all! Great news, she easily delivered 3 bucklings and 1 doeling!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 5, 2019)

Thrilled for you!   That's fantastic


----------



## MitchM (Jun 5, 2019)

As soon as I’m washing up from this experience I hear my daughter screaming that clementine is having her babies!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 5, 2019)

What a cutie!!  (and the goaties are cute too)


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 5, 2019)

Wa hoooo I am so happy for you all ! Congradulations


----------



## Baymule (Jun 6, 2019)

MitchM said:


> As soon as I’m washing up from this experience I hear my daughter screaming that clementine is having her babies!


That is Picture of The Week right there! You need to enter it right here.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...mation-submissions.10826/page-372#post-611324

Beautiful picture of a new baby goat with a "new" farmer! Love it!


----------



## MitchM (Jun 6, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That is Picture of The Week right there! You need to enter it right here.
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...mation-submissions.10826/page-372#post-611324
> 
> Beautiful picture of a new baby goat with a "new" farmer! Love it!


Lol thanks! I just did!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 6, 2019)

That picture deserves to hang on the wall at your house.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 6, 2019)

That's great.
Congratulations.


----------



## MitchM (Jun 8, 2019)

For those who are still following this thread, what amount of blood in discharge is normal? If it was only Jojo that had the partial prolapse I would probably be worried, but since both (clementine had a normal pregnancy and birth) have a fair amount I tend to think it’s normal. And by fair amount I guess I should say, a normal amount of discharge that is fairly bright red and sometimes darker red.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 8, 2019)

Some will do that for a few days, some for a few weeks, but it does slow down. I wash that area just to keep the gnats and flies outta there.... and mine enjoy some warm water with dawn  and a soft cloth to get washed...


----------



## MitchM (Jun 9, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Some will do that for a few days, some for a few weeks, but it does slow down. I wash that area just to keep the gnats and flies outta there.... and mine enjoy some warm water with dawn  and a soft cloth to get washed...


I didn’t think about using dawn. Great idea as it gets stuck on their tails and I can’t get it all off.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 16, 2019)

How are the "kids" and family doing ? Can we get some pictures.....please ? Pretty please, lol


----------



## MitchM (Jun 19, 2019)

3 of the 4 pregnant does have kidded out! Everyone is doing great and are awesome mamas.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 19, 2019)

Really nice pictures!  Thanks for sharing with us.  The third pic with both children deserves to be put on your living room wall.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 19, 2019)

Looks like you have great helper there!  Congrats!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 19, 2019)

Beautiful family and goats, thank you for sharing the pictures


----------



## Baymule (Jun 19, 2019)

Happy kids with happy kids! It just doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## hailehysen (Sep 5, 2019)

MitchM said:


> Hello BYHs!
> New member, first post, long time lurker.
> This will be our first kidding and our oldest doe in right in the due date window.  I haven't seen this before on any forum so I wanted to ask and see if it was normal.  Sometimes our doe will have her Nox Vidmate VLC vulva spread and it appears that the cervical wall is protruding outside. This has been going on for about a week, tonight it was the most pronounced.  It did start outside the due date window so I don't exactly take it as a sign of labor.  She is also HUGE compared to our other does so she might be carrying a good handful of kids. Maybe that extra pressure is causing this? It does return to normal/comes and goes.  She is not exhibiting the other signs of labor that I have read about so I wanted to know what you all say?
> 
> ...


I had it done on a pygmy doe and I ended up snipping the sutures a day before her earliest due date and keeping her in a clean stall.


----------

